# Грыжа и боли в правой ягодице, онемение



## Ant56 (18 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте, всем! Меня зовут Антон,мне 35 лет, рост 180 см, вес 80 кг, 

Такая история...:
Где-то лет 8 назад после упражнения гиперэкстензия в трензале на следующий день не мог разогнутся,переборщил в общем. Проколол 3 дня диклофенак-отпустило..
 1  декабря прошлого года делал упражнения на ГАКе и разгибания ног на тренажёре,после решил ещё сделать мёртвую тягу и почувствовал боль в области  поясницы!! Конечно бросил тренировку! На следующий день меня охватила неимоверная боль от поясницы до пятки правой ноги(ломовая),ни спать ни сидеть ни стоять..по ночам даже не мог найти положение ноги правой,чтоб хоть малость не болела(и по сей день так)! Был в это время на вахте,спасался ток обезболивающими. 

Приехал домой 19 декабря. До 30 декабря я сделал: аппарат Герасимова и массажная кушетка "ормед релакс" уколы витамин В и ксефокам-не помогло ушёл к другому врачу.
Он проколол уколы в спину (блокаду) афлутоп 16 уколов,на массаж пару раз ходил(было очень больно и немела нога сразу),мильгаму,нейробион и физ лечение 5 дней. Результата 0
Дальше новогодние праздники последовали,а боли не отпускали и по утрам я готов был вот прям идти к нейрохирургу и резатся хоть на живую!!!,но были новогодние праздники ...
8 декабря решил попытать счастье в другой клинике и сделать блокаду в грушевидную мышцу. Врач сказал давай попробуем, аппаратом УЗИ посмотрел и заявил,что нерв в районе грушевидной мышцы более 8мм,что он зажат и воспалён! и под контролем УЗИ засадил мне очередной укол в мою правую и уже уставшую от уколов половинку зада., сказал,что попал точно в цель.
колол он,если не ошибаюсь :ледокоин,гормон какой-то и мою плаценту взятую из моей же крови. Сказал что вечеремом тебе будет кайф и боли не будет!! Но вечером боль не хотела меня покидать и на следующее утро я опять приковылял к нему,говорю так и так результата нет- совсем!!! Он вздохнув и сказав,чтож тебя не берет то ничего и добавил -есть ещё Один способ! Взял опять плаценту из моей крови и засадил мне прямо по всей пояснице где имеется грыжа в доль позвоночника 8 уколов этой плаценты и сказал, если это грыжа виновата,то это должно тебе помочь при чем сразу!! Я довольный ушёл домой! А результат был ..правильно 0!!!
По мимо этого всего я старался,как мог дома воздействовать на триггеры. Катался на мяче теннисном и лежал,так же купил ролик массажный (катался спиной на нем) в спортмастере . но боли не проходили.
Да и к стати в декабре,когда лежал или катался на мяче правой половиной попы(ягодицей) нога немела ещё больше.

Потом попал к тёте в возрасте неврологу . Она,посмотрев МРТ, выслушав мою историю болезни, и посмеясь над всеми попытками от неё избавится сообщила мне: Ты не туда носишь деньги и не то делаешь!! Надо было сразу приходить и делать капельницы(с какими препаратами я не запомнил)! Приедешь с вахты в феврале и срочно к нам на капельницы,попробуем тебя излечить! Выписала уколы дексалгин и пить таблетки конвалис до купирования боли.
Сейчас нахожусь на вахте..нога конечно болит меньше,но начала неметь после колена и до пальцев правой ноги ,не весь день,но часто.
С туалетом и эрекцией проблем нет. Боли в паху бывают и до этого случая были очень редки и не часты,кольнёт может раз в месяц и всё.
Дома буду 4 февраля, пойду на капельницы и массаж..
Был еще у нейрохирурга, он сказал: если ничего тебе не поможет приходи к нам на наш уютный и прохладный стол, ибо такая грыжа,как у тебя не лечится, а оперируется ,ну может и пройдёт!!
Оперироваться я конечно не хочу!

Прикрепляю свои фото.
1е это распространение боли.
2е онемение.
3е боль идёт примерно от этой области и там же дергаются мышцы или мышца какая-то хз.,уже второй месяц эти подёргивания. На тренировки с декабря не не хожу..(может зря?)
Что делать? У кого было подобное? Или тут операция только?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2019)

Сколиоз. Нога короче. Грыжа.

Что делать?
Лечиться.
Как лечиться?
Выбираем.
1.Сперва выбираем консервативно или оперативно?
Читаем и думаем

Если лечимся консервативно, то снова выбираем.
2. Цели, задачи лечения и методики для достижения этих задач?
Читаем и думаем

Так как находимся на вахте медицины мало, а времени много, то надо выбираем то, что есть под рукой.
Читаем здесь

И здесь

Понятие излагаем здесь и теперь составляем себе программу из имеющего по рукой с нашей помощью.


----------



## Ant56 (19 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, большое спасибо!! Жаль что в нашем городе нет таких врачей,как Вы!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2019)

Везде есть хорошие врачи, их большинство.
Читайте, перерабатывайте и свое понимание нам выкладывайте. Мы будем советовать как правильно и что можно придумать на вахте.


----------



## Ant56 (20 Янв 2019)

Прочёл... Оперироватся желание нет).! На вахте есть только таблетки конвалис,аксамон,сирдалуд,дексалгин 25,быструмгель,спортзал-делаю гиперэкстензии и ЛФК(тяги ногой к себе на полу) ,турник. По приезду зделать хочу кт, энмг, пойду на капельнцы,массажиста искать по триггерам(что тяжело в нашем городке) дальше не знаю что ещё можно. Дайте совет, какие есть ещё способы и варианты?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2019)

Повседневное поведение
Расскажите, что делаете ежеминутно, чтобы не заболело,

Лекарства. Хорошо.
Конвалис
Аксамон
Сирдалуд
Дексалгин
Мази нпвп

Давайте разберём, как и от чего собираетесь принимать.

Спортзал.
Как видите задачи лфк?


----------



## Ant56 (20 Янв 2019)

Работа больше сидячая(в операторной) за мониторами. Таблетки пью конвалис 3р в день,сирдалуд перед сном 2-3шт по 2мг. Дексалгин пью иногда,в основном перед сом или во время. Днём ещё ничего расходишся вроде и болит нога меньше,но вот как поспишь часа 4 
,просыпается и боль чувствуется. Про задачи ЛФК, укрепление мышц спиныии тд. Хотя я не лентяй,всю жизнь для себя занимаюсь и на работе и дома,периодически. Перед сном лежу и катаюсь на теннисном мячей,думаю может мышцы в ягодице зажали нерв. Примерно так доктор! Благодарю Вас,что отвечаете. Находите время на каждого нас! И работаете ещё и здесь не бросаете ни кого, настоящий Доктор!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2019)

> Работа больше сидячая(в операторной) за мониторами.


Как правильно уже знаете?



> Таблетки пью конвалис 3р в день,сирдалуд перед сном 2-3шт по 2мг.


Боль терпимая?



> Дексалгин пью иногда,в основном перед сом или во время.


Правильно при боли.



> Днём ещё ничего расходишся вроде и болит нога меньше,но вот как поспишь часа 4
> ,просыпается и боль чувствуется.


Как вариант - веноспондилопатия



> Про задачи ЛФК, укрепление мышц спиныии тд


Это в общем, а конкретно укрепляем мышцы обеспечивающие стереотип при котором минимально нагружается пораженный сегмент. Поэтому с гиперэкстензией осторожнее.



> Перед сном лежу и катаюсь на теннисном мячей,думаю может мышцы в ягодице зажали нерв.


Это можно.


----------



## Ant56 (20 Янв 2019)

1.Нет. Сижу поддавшись туловищем вперёд ибо уперевшись в спинку стула нога начинает неметь.
2. Терпимая днём. Боль в двух местах: ягодица правая и верхняя часть стопы. На рисунке синим цветом указал.
3. Про ЛФК , если не затруднит расскажите какие упражнения надо делать в моём случае,или скиньте ссылку. Спасибо Вам за ответы!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2019)

> Нет. Сижу поддавшись туловищем вперёд ибо уперевшись в спинку стула нога начинает неметь.


Вариант. А лучше с опорой под поясницу.
Вот тут почитайте:
Как вариант - что-то под поясницу, если разрешат.



> 2. Терпимая днём. Боль в двух местах: ягодица правая и верхняя часть стопы. На рисунке синим цветом указал.


Принято.



> 3. Про ЛФК , если не затруднит расскажите какие упражнения надо делать в моём случае,или скиньте ссылку.


*Упражнений профилактические*
5. *Профилактические упражнения для шейного отдела и шейно-грудного перехода*
6. *Профилактические упражнения для формирования правильной осанки*
7. *Профилактические упражнения для увеличения подвижности методом растяжки*
8. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*
 
*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*
9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*
10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*
11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*

Начинаем с 9.10.11


----------

